# Dingleberry Shame?



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Anyone else have a havanese who hides (or goes in their kennel) when they have poop stuck in their fur?:behindsofa:

Posh literally walks into the house with her head hung low, and will not come out of her crate or her "hiding" spot if she's got **** hanging. When I finally am able to coax her out, and inspect "voila" there it is! uke:

Today was one of those days, and it also happened to be "bath day." So, it all was remedied in the end.

Seriously. She wouldn't even come out to eat or play!!! Then again I guess I wouldn't either! Now that she's clean it's like she is a new dog! She's eaten, she's running around, she just looks happy. And, don't tell me the shame is because she thinks she's getting a bath...she doesn't seem to mind those.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick looks ashamed too! I'm not sure that he actually IS, but he FREEZES in place, won't move and hangs his head low while looking at me with such a pathetic face. That's when I know he has a dingleberry, LOL.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess is just horrified. And worse than dingleberries (you started this Amy!) is when she's eaten too much grass and its....how do I say this?.....half in and half out. What a look of shame. She won't move and doesn't know what to do with herself except lstare at me with a look of pathetic desperation. (Of course she doesn't get the whole cause & effect thing since she just eats more grass as soon as she gets home.) I knew I had reached a new low when I was reaching down to pull the poop out. Talk about a look - mine of disgust and Tess' of surprise! ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha ha, Jasper does the Freeze in place thing too.

Amy, the name of this thread made me GFETE!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Casper gets seriously upset and he will do the RLH to see if he can get it off. 

Missy will come to me slowly and I think she is saying "help me", I have given that girl more butt washes. 

Both of them would be very upset if they had to spend much time with a dirty bottom. I can't think of it happening....maybe they just poo when I am around, just in case:biggrin1:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Roxie gets little dingleberries quite often and will come in and walk around the room stopping every few feet to turn and sniff her backside till you get the wipes and comb out and clean her up! ound: (I'm ashamed to say how long it took me to figure out what she was doing.)

(... and if my friends and family knew how often I read and/or talk about my dog's *habits*, they'd think I was nuts!)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker scoots around outside trying and trying to get it off, (meanwhile grinding it in worse that how it started,) and when he can't, he comes dragging in, and quickly sits down and looks up at me out of the corner of his eyes. 

Dingleberries. Cute term for a yucky pain to clean. 

Sheri


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

This thread is adorable, love the title and the stories.....I think this behavior speaks to their brilliance! Very sweet.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm laughing out loud! Could be that I'm too late finishing a project...but more likely that you guys "feel my pain" and I love love that we can share these stories and know EXACTLY what each other is getting at! Hilarious!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's what I don't get...why would Cricket be ashamed of a dingleberry (yeah, that's her MO too...head hung low) when she'll run straight to the litter box and get a cat crunchy to eat on? She's embarrassed when her own poop is stuck to her fur, but will gladly EAT someone else's? That just ain't right.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter just stays in his "poo crouch" and hops forward. It's funny to watch but you can't help feeling sorry for him!

My sisters would die if they knew I was talking about this, they already think I've turned into a crazy dog person. I don't care, Scooter is such a sweetie, they can think whatever they want!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, Pixie is not pleased either when this happens (and it happens alot). I cannot count the times we had to do a poo poo removal and hiney decontamination. NOT fun for either of us!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

same with Henry! If he has a dingleberry, it'll bother him enough to turn around and stuff, but if I try to take it off I get snapped at like I am trying to hurt him.
Add Henry to the list of hav's who will gladly graze in the cat litter box!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Here's what I don't get...why would Cricket be ashamed of a dingleberry (yeah, that's her MO too...head hung low) when she'll run straight to the litter box and get a cat crunchy to eat on? She's embarrassed when her own poop is stuck to her fur, but will gladly EAT someone else's? That just ain't right.


ound:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We’ve just about eliminated dingle berries with a different diet and making sure I keep Smarty’s butt brushed. I have never thought of her being ashamed when she has them, but she knows she is going to get a Butt Bath and the game is on to catch her.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- Being ashamed is the best! Belle and Dasher won't come in the house even if I yell cookie. I usually go outside and see them with their head hung low. Not sure if they are ashamed or know a butt bath is to follow. 

The worst dog- Dora. She runs and jumps on you or even worst when we had the dog door, jumps on to the bed! We woke up to the smell and motion of Dora trying to remove it herself.... nice! She needs help immediately and freaks out.... not the way you want to wake up!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Funny thread! 
McKenna will try to get it off herself and will continually sniff her behind. Sedona will come in and immediately sit and give me that "look". If I don't notice her fast enough she'll scoot on the carpet...ewww....so I always make sure I glance at them when they come in the doggie door after a particularly long foray into the back yard. They both hate butt baths but have learned to stand still and let me do it. They get SO excited when they are all cleaned up.
Jill, I'm with you, girl. I have reached down to help with things more than once, though it's not something I mention in polite company...  Anything for my girls, I guess.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Amy,
HAAAAA. This thread is hilarious.
Cru has dingleberry terror. It's like he runs FROM the dingleberry, then when he can't get away he just crouches in a corner somewhere until I come rescue him. And he IS waiting for ME to rescue him because he and his little dingleberry butt would be totally on their own if it was up to anyone else in our house to clean it off. (or worst case scenario, pull it out......gag)
Dawna


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ound: The tears are streaming down my cheeks! ound: This thread is hysterical! ound:

Thanks for the laughs. I love this place! :grouphug:

We, like Sandi and Smarty, have pretty much eliminated dingleberry shame :whoo:But, whenever Tori does get one, she'll most often sit and wait until I come to her rescue. Of course, the sitting usually just smashes it further into the hair, thus requiring a full butt bath rather than just a simple comb out. :frusty: Too bad she hasn't figured that one out yet...


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Domino used to freeze as soon as he came into the house. If they were really bad he wouldn't even come into the house. He would stay on the mat at the door and no matter what not move until I figured it out. Gitter on the other hand has no shame whatsoever. He'll just go wherever he pleases and plop down on every carpet he comes (or his butt comes) in contact with. :frusty:

Anne here were are talking about our dogs rear ends again. Interesting....:biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Coffee house customers are wondering why I'm sitting here laughing myself to tears!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh yes....dingleberries. Riley acts annoyed when he gets them, rather than ashamed. He'll twist around and snap at them. And oddly enough, though he'll gladly indulge in a self-made snack....he will NOT lick his behind if it's poo-y.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You know, after reading all your stories and thinking back on my own "dingleberry" moments, I wonder if they act ashamed because of our reaction to them? I know that sometimes when he gets them, I say "Oh no, poor Kubrick" before cleaning him up. I don't do it all the time (sometimes I just say "Let me see") but I wonder if my "poor Kubrick" has taught him to act ashamed like he does? Or maybe he just is.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Lola sees the dingleberry as a special treat just for her. She'll grab that as fast as a blink. When she has one, I have to quickly grab her up and hold her all the way into the house, right to the sink for a wash, otherwise she'll be snacking away!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ound: My dogs have NO shame. Dingleberries or not!

I kind of wish they would! They parade and run around the house, sitting on my furniture like that...usually the hair has wrapped around the dingleberry, thankfully. I do a routine butt check when they come in now.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If Kodi has a poop butt, he will walk inside slowly with his tail down (I guess he's trying to hide it). Shelby will RLH into the house and then try to hide from me.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh man... what a hilarious thread. ound:
Toby doesn't seem as ashamed as he is upset. He'll do a couple hops in the poop position (sometimes w/ a little yelp) and then if it doesn't fall off, he'll rub his butt on the ground to make the biggest mess possible for me to clean up. :frusty:
He did this last week and ended up with a colorful selection of fall leaves stuck to his butt. If I wasn't horrified and freezing, I might have thought to take a picture.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh my, when we get to talking about poopie butts we must be running out of stuff to share...but I'm laughing just picturing everyone grabbing up their babies.

This you will not believe....because I still don't.
My beloved Pom got so many butt baths when I got her from changing her foods that she got to where she would run in after potty and straight to the tub and jump in and wait for me. Family and friends thought it was so funny...and smart...when they would witness her heading for the tub. Well, I think there has only been 3 butt baths for Cicero since I got him and each time I take him to the tub and spray his butt off, then scrub the tub. Yesterday he went out and later came running in and into the bathroom. I went to get the stick that I knew he must have since he loves them so. Well, there he was in the tub just looking at me like...Okay, spray it off. I looked and sure enough...a little dingleberry. Either he learned quick...or Punkin explained to him what he has to do.ound: Either way, I'm feeling lucky!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Brilliant! Obviously a genius! 

Sheri


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne,
SNACKING on dingleberries is way too funny!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I've always used a little baby powder to sprinkle on Cicero's rear when I brush him...just to help keep him smelling fresh. I wonder if that helps the dingleberries to not stick to his hair since he stays clean. His poops are pretty firm also. Do all of you trim around the area? I never do, but when my daughter takes her Yorkie to get groomed they shave her clean...but then she will not walk for a few days. I think she feels naked.:biggrin1:


----------

